# Game 2: Los Angeles Lakers (0-1) @ Sacramento Kings (0-0) [12/26]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Probable Starters*

FISHER *G* EVANS
BRYANT *G* THORNTON
EBANKS *F* SALMONS
McROBERTS *F* COUSINS
GASOL *C* HAYES ​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Note the 7 start time


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Starters?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Atleast we'll win this one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Starters?


I'll post them as they are available. Too many games in too short of time for me to do graphics for each one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I generally hate back to back ealy in the season because it takes awhile for guys to get their energy right to play them. If I was coach I'd sit Fisher and Artest bring Morris up start Blake and bring Barnes into the fold. 

Kobe and Pau are gonna have to man up and play their minutes. Pau has gotta give us a better game then he did against the Bulls he floated on the perimeter far too much. Cousins is a load but he fouls like crazy and Gasol should have his way. 

Hopefully Evans doesn't go crazy and we can keep their crowd out of it. 

Hopefully we win this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pick up the pieces and get right back at it. Let's beat Sacto tonight and follow that up with a Utah spanking. I want to see us at 2-1 when we play the Knicks.

F you Kings. It's not a rivalry, but I still hate those cowbell ringing looneys. 

There's no excuse for Gasol to not take a giant dump in their collective hick faces. Other than Chuck Hayes, their front line plays ZERO defense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> I'll post them as they are available. Too many games in too short of time for me to do graphics for each one.


It's cool, just was wondering myself who the Kings will start in the post along Cousins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm just glad I'll be able to watch the game tonight. I'm expecting Kobe to turn it over less and for everyone else to play a little better as well.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I won't be able to watch it. My cable company blocks out the game on NBATV. Guess it means I may be living too close to a place that gets KCAL so they block it out just in case. Makes little sense to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You don't have KCAL?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Basel said:


> You don't have KCAL?


It's a LA channel and I don't live in LA. Unless they have it elsewhere as well. I don't really know. I only have FSW from my cable company and can watch road games when they're on national television. Like I said, they block the game out on NBATV and I think on League Pass as well from what I remember on the free previews.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Watch it online.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

firstrowsports.tv

It's how I watch the games when I'm away


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's cool, just was wondering myself who the Kings will start in the post along Cousins.


Probable Starters

FISHER G EVANS
BRYANT G EVANS
EBANKS F SALMONS
McROBERTS F COUSINS
GASOL C HAYES


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's a depressing stat.... We haven't won a game since April 28th.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> Probable Starters
> 
> FISHER G EVANS
> BRYANT G EVANS
> ...


Not trying to be a smartass, but did they re-acquire mo Evans?

One thing I'll enjoy about this laker team is they seem to bust their ass and won't overestimate their talent. If they lose to a team it's because the other team is better. So that said, I expect to win this.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

My bad, that was supposed to be Thorton.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not trying to be a smartass, but did they re-acquire mo Evans?
> 
> *One thing I'll enjoy about this laker team is they seem to bust their ass and won't overestimate their talent. If they lose to a team it's because the other team is better. So that said, I expect to win this.*




I was saying the same thing to my brother during yesterday's game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

About 20 minutes until tip off. Can't wait!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers wearing their home jerseys tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I really don't like wearing our golds on the road, it just looks weird. 

I don't know why we don't have a 2nd alternate for situations like this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Troy Murphy has been a pleasant surprise thus far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Goudeluck is a moron. Shoot the ball before the buzzer sounds.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

in 24 minutes, Odom has 6 points on 1-6 shooting with 3 rebounds. He's got a +/- of -20. 

Ouch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

World Peace playing well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Billy Mac is an atrocious announcer


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed.

World Peace in beast mode. Five layups. They can't guard him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"The Lakers have ...World Peace out of a timeout." 

This will never get old.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok Bring Pau Back in Now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was the worst turnover I've ever seen from Fisher. Yikes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Awful. We're screwed without Bynum.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pathetic end of the half... Smh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well that sucked...


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I know it's only been 1 and a half games but they've done a horrible job closing out every half so far. That's definitely something Brown needs to address.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Gasol has to get more involved...it seems as though his head is not in this game.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Why is Luke Walton in this game???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense sucks tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke Walton is spectacularly bad.....


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Been saying it for a long time, but Gasol needs to go.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

That was Smush era bad....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

World Peace is playing well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's one of the few bright spots tonight. He needs to just keep posting fools up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No one say a ****ing word. Do not jinx this.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** this shit


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointing.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Yuck.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing pathetic...


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We havent won a game since April 28th, that's now 8 straight losses including post season and preseason.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Just a tired lazy effort. Mix in some bad reffing , add in a butter soft Gasol, a nicked up Kobe an some bad coaching for the 1st time by Brown and its a cluster**** of rotten play.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Saw the last 10 minutes. Rough. Hopefully you guys turn it around when Bynum is back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this is a tough ass rotten schedule. Its almost like Stern decided to **** us over to start the season No Bynum then to have to play 3 games in A ROW TO START A SEASON THAT SHIT IS SO ILLOGICAL IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE. 

Mike brown shoulda played barnes earlier instead of Luke what the **** wa he thinking putting that stiff in the game. it led to a terrible stretch and a big ass run by the Kings to end the 3rd quarter. 

but Pau is an issue he has gotta snap the **** outta it. He's being tenative as hell. he struggled posting Hayes again. come the **** on man.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau already looks lethargic playing against 5s...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we need another guy that can get buckets we should sign Arenas for the minimum. he can get hot sometimes and get buckets. Right now we don't have enough firepower.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

There is some serious garbage on this Laker team.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> this is a tough ass rotten schedule. Its almost like Stern decided to **** us over to start the season No Bynum t*hen to have to play 3 games in A ROW TO START A SEASON THAT SHIT IS SO ILLOGICAL IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE*.
> 
> Mike brown shoulda played barnes earlier instead of Luke what the **** wa he thinking putting that stiff in the game. it led to a terrible stretch and a big ass run by the Kings to end the 3rd quarter.
> 
> but Pau is an issue he has gotta snap the **** outta it. He's being tenative as hell. he struggled posting Hayes again. come the **** on man.


Chicago, Sacramento and Utah were all making their season debuts against us to. I think it's BS that the Jazz have yet to play a game while we are playing are 3rd game in a row.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Chicago, Sacramento and Utah were all making their season debuts against us to. I think it's BS that the Jazz have yet to play a game while we are playing are 3rd game in a row.


didn't know that thats insane so the jazz get us on the back end of a back to back to back totally fresh LOL


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Anyone else sign up for the NBA League Pass free preview? I've got until the first week of January to watch the games but if this continues, I'm just going to **** it until the playoffs, assuming we even make it this year.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We certainly played like a tired team tonight. Besides Kobe, MWP was the only bright spot. Without Bynum, the Kings got a lot of layups. In addition, our defense continues to give up too many wide open perimeter shots. The Kings took advantage and made 50% of their treys. We need to tighten the screws all around.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I still can't believe that Brown chose Luke Walton over Jason Kapono tonight...WTF???


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Guys, do we suck? We might start 0-4...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh, but look on the bright side...Dallas is 0-2 and looks waaaaay worse than we do.

Right now, we're on pace to have a couple really good lotto picks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're gonna be okay.someone in the league office doesn't like us very much to schedule us like this. McRoberts gets hurt in last nights game and we have to play Luke at pf. Things are ugly right now. 

4 games in 5 nights to start a season YIKES. 

What Mike Brown is doing to Fisher is unfair he's not in shape AND is forced to guard Rose and Evans is sad quite frankly. he looks ancient out there right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I still can't believe that Brown chose Luke Walton over Jason Kapono tonight...WTF???


It's so depressing reading that sentence.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We'll be alright guys. I'm just hoping Dallas continues their bad play. That first round pick could be legit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We'll be alright guys. I'm just hoping Dallas continues their bad play. That first round pick could be legit.


The Mavs look really really slow and old. Lamar appears to be in terrible shape, Vince carter, West , Marion and Dirk all look like they had a good time during the lockout. 

Their struggles could continue for a minute.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Is the Dallas pick unprotected? I'm hearing it's top 20 protected.

EDIT: I believe it is protected... SMH. What a boneheaded trade by Mitch...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Funny I was telling someone on Christmas Lamar looks "skinny fat". Someone told me they heard a report that Dirk didn't play basketball for 2 months this summer? Basketball is his entire life.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Is the Dallas pick unprotected? I'm hearing it's top 20 protected.
> 
> EDIT: I believe it is protected... SMH. What a boneheaded trade by Mitch...


That is pretty funny however, Dallas wasn't too confident that they would be good again.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Funny I was telling someone on Christmas Lamar looks "skinny fat". Someone told me they heard a report that Dirk didn't play basketball for 2 months this summer? Basketball is his entire life.


I get what you mean doesn't look like Lamar has any muscle tone. Like he's sorta flabbed up. LO might be done as a productive player in his career he might not have the same fire again. Kobe sorta drove him to work hard the environment and pride the Lakers have sorta drove him Phil Jackson. 

Not sure LO is gonna give a shit anymore. Last season might have been his last really good season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Is the Dallas pick unprotected? I'm hearing it's top 20 protected.
> 
> EDIT: I believe it is protected... SMH. What a boneheaded trade by Mitch...


If this is true then Mitch is an idiot.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Without Bynum and Odom we just don't have enough offensive weapons. Odom leaving is especially hurtful because he was the only other player who could attack the basket, which we desperately need.

As for the game, besides World Peace the rest of the team played poorly. Pau seems to be in a funk, although we played better when we went through he or Kobe in the post instead of the screen game.

And that lineup at the end of the third was atrocious. When was the last time our lineup was so bad in a game that was still being contested?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We aren't good.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> We aren't good.


I don't think we're that bad either. Kobe is hurt and Bynum is suspended. I'll reserve judgment until we have the full team back. Also, we have new coach as well. I admit we're probably not a championship team but it doesn't mean we can't be competitive.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We'll make the playoffs with a mediocre seed and get bounced in the first or second round by a better team. That may be considered "good" for the Raptors or some shit, but we're the Lakers and this is a bad team by our standards.


----------

